# Mobile apps for photographers or photo enthusiast



## star666 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new on this forum but I hope to receive some help from you expert.
I'm considering buying a smartphone and the presence of apps that could be useful will have its weight in my decision. 
I would like to know from people that already use if exist any apps for  photographer or photo enthusiast: manage/explore local / remote albums,  tools to track the online photo stock, or other utility related to  photography; the classic toys where you chose a wallpaper or apply some  horrible effects / frame are not for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope you will help me in my research, thanks.


----------



## sandraadamson (Jul 28, 2011)

I have an iPhone 3GS and my favorite photography apps for it are:
PhotoBuddy
DOF Master
Pocket Light meter
Photo Sort
Second Shooter
Light Studio

Those are the ones I use the most.

www.sandraadamson.com www.sandraadamson.blogspot.com


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 28, 2011)

My two favs are DOF calculator and Helios Sun Position Calculator.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 28, 2011)

Flickr
SmugWallet
Photo Forum App
VelaClock-C for sunrise / sunset
DOF app
B&H photo app
Golden Light app
PS Express
Placebook for shoot locations
Planets for sunrise position


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 28, 2011)

Photo Tools on Android. It combines most of the mentioned apps into one super app. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## star666 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, now I'm the happy owner of a shining iPhone 4! 

I have found 2 nice (and free!) apps:

- iStockphoto: a great application with stats and info on your sales, a must have.
iTunes

- Photo Sales: very simple app with few stats but you can monitor 3 sites (iStockphoto, Fotolia e Dreamstime)
iTunes

If someone finds more stuff, let me know!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't exclude this forums app


----------



## Destin (Sep 27, 2011)

Shuttersnitch+an eye-fi card can be a fun combo.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

Some friends of mind have an app that takes two photos of people, and combines them....'to see what their kids would look like'.  Freaking hilarious.

I have a DOF calculator on my iPod Touch and of course, the TPF app.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2011)

Camera Control Pro for iPhone is a very good app. I use it and like it. Makes uploads to Facebook, YouTube,and Twitter easy as pie. Also has an anti-shake system that shows camera vibration, and only allows a shot to be tripped when the camera is held quite steadily. ALso, turns the entire picture area into a touch-sensitive shutter release button, which GREATLY improves the way the iPhone triggers off its shots. Provides on-demand optional gridlines, plus photo filter effects.


----------



## ann (Sep 27, 2011)

Massive Dev. Chart is very handy, if your doing darkroom work.  ( I know, I  know, film is dead; however, I find it useful in my darkroom classes , as it is faster than a printer version which isn't organized as well. At least the version that I printed out long ago.)


----------



## loopy (Sep 27, 2011)

EveryTrail - For landscape photographers
GeoTag - For geotagging photos from cameras without GPS


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 27, 2011)

ann said:


> Massive Dev. Chart is very handy, if your doing darkroom work.  ( I know, I  know, film is dead; however, I find it useful in my darkroom classes , as it is faster than a printer version which isn't organized as well. At least the version that I printed out long ago.)


Film is not dead, and I'm downloading that right now!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 27, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Camera Control Pro for iPhone is a very good app. I use it and like it. Makes uploads to* Facebook, YouTube,and Twitter*easy as pie. Also has an anti-shake system that shows camera vibration, and only allows a shot to be tripped when the camera is held quite steadily. ALso, turns the entire picture area into a touch-sensitive shutter release button, which GREATLY improves the way the iPhone triggers off its shots. Provides on-demand optional gridlines, plus photo filter effects.



Perhaps the new Nikon 1 should come with this app as included standard software


----------



## ann (Sep 27, 2011)

Switch, my attempt a humor , of course it isn't dead.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 28, 2011)

ann said:


> Switch, my attempt a humor , of course it isn't dead.



I find this sentence funny. Is it your attempt at humor that you're saying isn't dead? I guess I find it funny so of course your attempt at humor isn't dead. :lmao:


----------



## Evesdilemma (Sep 29, 2011)

Easy Release is good if you are shooting people you want to include in your portfolio-allows them to sign on your phone and they can receive a copy via email


----------



## ann (Sep 29, 2011)

:lmao:  what can I say, I am a photographer, not a writer.  Good point!


----------



## will_camp (Sep 24, 2013)

Fx8 Cam is nice. You can apply effects even before you take the picture (great feature for those who don't have such possibility on older iPhones )​


----------

